# Highjacked train



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

There's a highjacked train on NCISLA right now. The kid that is running the train can't stop it and there's a bomb on the track ahead. Train has several cars of something highly poisonous with it and it could kill everybody in a nearby city. HOLY CRAP! Later. Pete


----------



## oldsarge218 (May 23, 2011)

Just reroute it to a dirty track,,,,,,works for me everytime!

Bob


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

what is the NCISLA?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Southern said:


> what is the NCISLA?


A TV show, NCIS, Los Angeles


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Everything worked out fine, as usual. It's a weekly TV show and the actors need to be around for next week.


----------



## ravex1049 (Dec 19, 2011)

Finally an episode of the show the wife watches that I wanted to see.
I don't know exactly how the braking systems work on trains, but things were allegedly sabotaged. So the train's air brakes don't work but yet the regular or emergency brakes do work on the locomotive. The next scene there's AI (fake)sparks coming from all wheels of the loco and cars.
I thoroughly enjoyed the model trains in the show though, especially the cheeky comments about Thomas and the 'rare' HO scale loco. It was a pretty sweet episode for a show that usually has explosions and car chases.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

I saw this episode last night too.



ravex1049 said:


> Finally an episode of the show the wife watches that I wanted to see.
> I don't know exactly how the braking systems work on trains, but things were allegedly sabotaged.


The way the air control valves are designed the sudden break in the air line and loss of presure should have actually triggered an emergency brake application. So the hose popping off like that should have actually stopped the train dead in its tracks (no pun intended) instead of turning it into a runaway. Of course that's not very good for the story...



> So the train's air brakes don't work but yet the regular or emergency brakes do work on the locomotive. The next scene there's AI (fake)sparks coming from all wheels of the loco and cars.


Actually according to the dialog on the show, the engineer was trying to put the engine into reverse to stop it because he had no brakes. I'm not an engineer, so I don't know if that's possible to attempt to go from forward to reverse without stopping.

On the other hand, the engine was a GP35 with dynamic brakes which he could have used to slow the engine down, and even if the brakes on the cars were gone, he might have been able to tighten the handbrake on the engine to slow things down since it was only a 2-car train.

Again though, not very conducive to a story that wants a runaway train, and the dynamic breaking feature would probably be a bit too technical for a lay audience with no familiarity with railroads.


----------



## alman (Oct 22, 2012)

*Reality or entertainment.*

I also watched N C I S last night . 

I enjoyed it . It may have not been factual , but it was entertaining .

Reality is not always entertaining , a perfect example is , *REALITY shows on T V.* 

They are mostly staged , with dingbat wannabee actors !

I watch T V a lot , but I refuse to watch Crap .

REALITY SHOWS :smilie_daumenneg:


----------



## ravex1049 (Dec 19, 2011)

cv_acr said:


> On the other hand, the engine was a GP35 with dynamic brakes which he could have used to slow the engine down, and even if the brakes on the cars were gone, he might have been able to tighten the handbrake on the engine to slow things down since it was only a 2-car train.
> .


It amazes me you guys can identify those (loco models) so quickly. I noticed that too and I had guessed that even if you sabotage one braking system on a locomotive there's other ways to stop them including dynamic brakes. So do modern locos still use dynamic braking to slow a long train? They don't have the obvious cooling unit thingy in the middle of the loco, probably just in another place that I wouldn't know to identify?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Of course, the other way would be to also stop the engine.  Yep, they still use dynamic braking.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm glad that several people picked up on the things I thought were wrong too. I'm learning, slow but sure. Pete


----------



## ravex1049 (Dec 19, 2011)

The important part is that millions of people watched a show that focused on trains, even model ones.


----------



## skooksteve (Mar 23, 2012)

Scariest scene in the whole episode for me was the last scene where the model train runs off the table onto a guys chest. All I could think about was how much damage was done to the loco and rolling stock


----------



## Robes (Jan 5, 2011)

I've always wondered...do they have keys and an ignition switch on engines,... or can anyone start them if they know the procedure?
We watched it too and my wife looked over at me and said "can he stop the train" and I just nodded my head and said "but it isn't in the script"


----------



## skooksteve (Mar 23, 2012)

Robes said:


> I've always wondered...do they have keys and an ignition switch on engines,... or can anyone start them if they know the procedure?
> We watched it too and my wife looked over at me and said "can he stop the train" and I just nodded my head and said "but it isn't in the script"


Plus, how would LL Cool J look so cool if the train had stopped sooner


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

i can not speak of the diesels since i have never been in a cab of one, but the NYC transit sub way cars all so have dynamic braking system. it is used in stopping but will turn off at 10 miles an hour and then the air brakes are used. they do not have a key or switch to start them but you do need a kind of key that all motorman carry with them along with the brake handle which is needed to charge the train (car). the key is for direction.

and yes the sub way cars can be put in to reverse with out stopping. of coarse that is don only in extreme emergencies.


----------

